# I was not expecting this!!!



## oliv

We only dtd once this cycle and didn't even track!!!

Af not due until the 21st
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2682.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 145


----------



## Mona15

Oh my! Congrats!


----------



## oliv

Thank you


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## oliv

This was the test about two minutes after I took the first picture
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2683.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines! :happydance:


----------



## WackyMumof2

Congrats! The unexpected news is usually the best! :happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations x


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Congratulations! 

Best wishes!


----------



## Wobbles

:wohoo:


----------



## oliv

Thanks everyone!! I have my doctors appointment in the morning to get it confirmed and get all my paperwork sent to the hospital


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## teddyed12

Congratulations!!! I have only DTD once this month but it was a day prior to when OV should happen so im hoping to be in your boat in a week or so :D amazing line for such an early test! :) xxx


----------



## oliv

teddyed12 said:


> Congratulations!!! I have only DTD once this month but it was a day prior to when OV should happen so im hoping to be in your boat in a week or so :D amazing line for such an early test! :) xxx

Good luck!! Hope you see those two lines!!


----------



## MummyToBe123

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## Missbb2591

Fantastic lines, congrats!


----------

